# Okay....I'll be the first to admit it.



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

I (along with 50,000 others in attendance) was *WAY* wrong.

I just got back to the hotel room and have an early flight, but I will post up some pictures of one of Utah's (the state, not the team) biggest wins.

BTW....The OU fans were some of the classiest and most complimentary loosers I've ever seen.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

thats good to hear about the OU fans... especially after the little debockle on thursday night :wink:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

How much money did you lose in Vegas? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Regardless of the outcome that would have been a historic experience regardless I am sure. Good to hear they were good fans, hopefully they would say the same about the Y fans. My bro went, I wanted to take the wife for the tenth anniversary, but they have lost every away game I have attended. Let's see those pics already!!


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

coyoteslayer said:


> How much money did you lose in Vegas? :lol: :lol:


I actually won !!!!! I took the under on a 23 point spread, enough to cover the flight and hotel. Minus what I spent on fun stuff while here it was nearly a freebie. :lol:

And yes even the Y fans were for the most part good winners, I really only heard one idiot chanting over-rated at the conclusion. Most fans including myself were pretty humble as we knew there 50,000 pissed off OU guys waiting to kick some cougar a$$es. But as I mentioned before they were complimentary of the team and even wished us safety in our trip home.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I never understood the chant "over rated" when you beat an opponent that is ranked. Don't people understand that diminishes their own team's accomplishment? 

Glad you enjoyed the game. From TV, you could see the air get sucked out of the OU fans when Bradford went down. One stat ESPN put up on the website was that OU has lost their last 3 non-home games against MWC teams. Very interesting I think. 

Go Cougs.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

It's amazing what some speed on the corners allowed that defense to do, isn't it? BYU rarely blitzed last year. Bronco and Jaime took a play out of the Kyle Whittingham playbook and brought in some speed from the JC ranks. They had guys coming from all directions last night. It looked like a return to the '05-'07 years. I believe I'll marinate my crow in something before I grill it.  How do you guys like yours?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
My brother just returned from Dallas and he had a much different version of how the OU fans behaved themselves, wow!! 
Where to start? 



So, a Y fan is leaving the stadium and a very drunk OU fan looking for a fight has his kids and a friend with him. The friend is trying to calm down the drunk guy using all kinds of colorful adjectives that this Y fan had never even thought of apparently. Fan's wife tells the guy that he should be ashamed to behave in such a way in front of his kids, and drunk yells you f*&&*&-ing *****.... Fan turns around and says you get one chance to apologize, No one talks to my wife that way. You can imagine that drunk decided to further his innovation of the English language with never-before-thought-of combinations of expletives slurred forth. Well, next thing you know a size 12 meets drunk square in the face and the back of the drunks head is bleeding from hitting the concrete. Apparently, security guards (private I will assume) witness the event. Fan is awaiting his arrest when the guards indicate that they will escort him to his car. Apparently the guards said something to the effect of "someone had to do it, better you than I." I think they were Texas fans, who strongly dislike OU fans, from what I can gather of the guy who had his testicles removed by hand in Oklahoma for wearing a Texas shirt in a bar, or was it vice-versa? Any who, I guess liquid courage could create such a situation anywhere and one single fan should not cast a large cloud over all of the OU fans.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

We listened to the OU broadcast of the game and they gave hardly any credit to the Y. They blamed it on bradford going down and the penalties. I was impressed good for the Y and the MWC now we have beaten Alabama and OU, so much for the argument of not playing anyone huh?


----------

